# [Lesertest] LG 27UD58-B 4k Monitor



## blalaber (1. August 2017)

*Lesertest: LG 27UD58-B UHD Monitor
*​*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Inhaltsverzeichnis:
*1. Einleitung
2. Unboxing 
3.  Aufbau
4. Haptik und Ergonomie
5. Inbetriebnahme Windows / Display Einstellungen / OSD
6. Darstellungsqualität​6.1. Bildbetrachtung auf 4k-Auflösung
6.2. 4k Video Wiedergabe
6.3. Blickwinkel Stabilität
6.4. Panelausleuchtung
6.5. Bildschärfe
6.6. Nicht-native Auflösungen
6.7. Response Time​7. Gaming
8. Linux / Ubuntu
9. Fazit


​
*1. Einleitung*
Momentan verwende ich 2 Monitore im Alltagsbetrieb. Zum einen ist das ein LG Flatron W2243T und ein Belinea 1980S2. Ersteren verwende ich dabei auf Grund der höheren Auflösung und wegen des größeren Flächenangebots als Hauptmonitor zum Arbeiten, Surfen und Spielen. Letzteren setze ich als Zweitbildschirm ein, auf dem hauptsächlich Videos und Filme abgespielt werden. Gegen dieses Setup wird nun der LG 27UD58-B antreten und sich bewähren müssen.


Die Monitore werden mit folgender Hardware betrieben:
- Intel Core i5 2500k
- 8 GB DDR3 RAM
- MSI RX480 mit 8 GB VRAM
- 512GB SSD + Diverse HDDs

Weswegen ist der Vergleich unter diesen drei genannten Monitoren interessant? Zunächst einmal kann ein Blick auf die wichtigsten Eigenschaften der Testkandidaten geworfen werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, haben alle drei Monitore im Setup einige Unterschiede aber auch Gemeinsamkeiten. Während der Belinea als ältester im Bunde nur mit einer 720p Auflösung auf 19" Diagonale daher kommt, kann er durch das verbaute MVA-Panel mit einem farbenfrohen und kontrastreichem Bild auf sich aufmerksam machen. Die Reaktionszeit mit 8 ms erschien beim Kauf als noch ausreichend kurz um auch für schnelle Spiele herhalten zu können. Jahre später stieß der LG W2243T als budgetfreundlicher FullHD Monitor hinzu. Alleinig die FullHD Auflösung auf einer größeren Fläche waren Argument genug um die theoretischen Nachteile wie das TN-Panel und die fehlenden Komfortfunktionen zu verkraften. Auch wenn die weiteren Parameter wie die Bildwiederholrate, maximale Helligkeit, die Pixeldichte und der Kontrast identisch bzw. ähnlich ausfallen, wurde der W2243T bis auf weiteres als Hauptmonitor und der Belinea als Zweitbildschirm eingesetzt. 

Nun steht also der Vergleich dieser beiden Monitore zum LG 27UD58-B an. Selbstverständlich sticht der Herausforderer mit seinen 3840x2160 Pixeln auf 27-Zoll Bilddiagonale aus den beiden bisher verwendeten Monitoren hervor. Auf einer Fläche, die ca. 81% der Fläche der beiden alten Monitore zusammen entspricht, ist dabei mit 163 dpi eine teilweise fast doppelt so hohe Pixeldichte erzielt (1980S2: 86 dpi; W2243T: 100 dpi) Als Panel ist ein AH-IPS Panel verbaut, welches sich mit 5 ms Reaktionszeit ähnlich wie das Panel des Belina Monitors lesen lässt. Die maximale Helligkeit von 250 cd/m² fällt etwas geringer aus als die der Konkurrenz, jedoch muss sich erst noch zeigen, ob dies wirklich ein Problem in der Praxis darstellt. 

*2. Unboxing 
*Der 27UD58-B ist ordentlich verpackt angekommen. Sind einmal alle Einzelteile aus der Styroporfassung herausgenommen, vermisst man für den sofortigen Betrieb nichts weiter: neben dem Panel an sich befinden sich noch diverse Einzelteile des Standfußes, ein HDMI Kabel, ein Displayport Kabel, eine CD mit Software, ein Handbuch und ein Quick-Installation Guide in der Schachtel. Das Panel selbst ist dabei gut vor Kratzern geschützt. Es befindet sich auf jeder Front des glänzenden Plastikgehäuses eine Schutzfolie und das gesamte Panel ist zudem in einer Schutzhülle verpackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Aufbau
*Der Aufbau ist quasi selbst erklärend, dennoch leisten die Piktogramme im Quick-Installation Guide eine Hilfestellung, wenn dies nötig ist. Als Werkzeug benötigt man lediglich einen Schraubendreher. Zunächst muss das Gelenk des Standfußes mit zwei Schrauben am Panel verschraubt werden und kann dann mit der beiliegenden Abdeckung formschließend verdeckt werden. An das Gelenk selbst wird dann der eigentliche Standfuß geschraubt. Diese Schraube kann mit der Hand festgezogen werden - optional kann dies auch mit einem Schlitz-Schraubendreher erledigt werden. Abschließend kann noch eine Klammer am Standfuß angebracht werden, die später zum ordentlichen verlegen der Kabel verwendet werden kann. 

Einmal aufgebaut zeigt sich der Monitor in voller Pracht. Von der Vorderseite gesehen ergibt sich ein schlichtes und elegantes Design. Die Displayrahmen sind zwar nicht die schmalsten, jedoch sind sie auch nicht sonderlich breit. Im Verhältnis zur gebotenen Displayfläche ergibt sich ein stimmiges Bild. Das matte Panel bildet hierbei einen Kontrast zum glänzenden Kunststoff des Gehäuses. Auf der Vorderseite sind insgesamt nur ein LG-Logo und die Status LED zu sehen. Auf der Rückseite befinden sich in orthogonaler Ausrichtung die Anschlüsse: 2x HDMI, 1x Displayport, 1x 3.5 mm Klinke und der 220 V Stromanschluss. Weiterhin befinden sich hier zentriert die vier 100 mm VESA Gewinde für eine Wandmontage und in der Ecke platziert ein Kensington-Lock. Beim Blick von unten auf die Vorderseite entdeckt man zentriert unterhalb der Status-LED den Joystick als Bedienelement für das OSD Menü. Insgesamt wirkt die Verarbeitung rein visuell sehr gut. Ungenaue Spaltmaße oder ähnliches sind keine sichtbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Haptik und Ergonomie
*Abgesehen vom durch aus gelungenen Look-and-Feel, lässt die Haptik an sich jedoch etwas zu wünschen übrig. Möchte man beispielsweise die Neigung des Panels einstellen (was das einzige Ergonomie-Feature ist), hört man häufiger ein Knarzen und der Monitor fühlt sich etwas wackelig an. Alles in allem ist das auch angesichts des Straßenpreises in Ordnung. Im Vergleich zum Belinea, welcher über deutlich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten verfügt, muss sich der große LG jedoch deutlich geschlagen geben. Beim Belinea Display ist die Haptik und die Mechanik in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Der kleine LG hingegen bewegt sich auf einem identischen Niveau wie der große Bruder. Für meinen speziellen Fall ist das Fehlen der Ergonomie-Features kein Problem. Die vordefinierte Höhe stellt sich als in Ordnung heraus. Der Winkelbereich zum Kippen des Displays genügt für eine zufriedenstellende Position. 

Der Positionierung des 220 V Stromanschlusses muss ich ein "unbefriedigend" attestieren. Dieser befindet sich wie auf den Bilder zu sehen halb rechts auf mittiger Höhe auf der Rückseite. Üblicherweise sind die Kaltnetz-Stromanschlüsse recht schwergängig. Beim Anschließen des Steckers wollte ich deshalb am liebsten direkt auf dem Panel die nötige Gegenkraft aufbringen, damit der Stecker vernünftig in die Buchse einsinkt. Ein unwohles Gefühl, auch wenn das Panel vermutlich deutlich robuster ist als man in dem Moment denkt. Jedenfalls war das einstecken auch mit Gegendruck am Displayrand und etwas hin- und hergewackel zu bewerkstelligen. Da sämtliche anderen Stecker wesentlich leichtgängiger sind, besteht hierbei dieses Problem nicht.



*5. Inbetriebnahme Windows / Display Einstellungen / OSD*
Der 27UD58-B wurde direkt mittels Displayport an der verbauten Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Zusammen mit den beiden anderen Monitoren, welche per HDMI und per DVI angesteuert wurden, boten sich keinerlei Probleme. Das Display wurde direkt von Windows 10 erkannt und auch anstandslos mit der nativen Auflösung betrieben. Windows stellte auch direkt die Skalierung auf 150% ein, wodurch an sich eine angenehme Darstellung erzielt war. Dennoch wurden kurzerhand alle möglichen Skalierungsoptionen getestet, wie es in den Bildern anhand Screenshots des Mozilla Firefox dargestellt ist. Die Einstellung mit 100% bietet auf den 27" Displayfläche zwar ein massives Platzangebot, jedoch sind die einzelnen Elemente wie Fensterleiste, Links in der Lesezeichenleiste oder Bedienelemente schlichtweg zu klein. 125% und 150% sind meiner Ansicht nach der Sweetspot für 27" - letztendliches entschied ich mich für 125%. Alles weitere über 150% ergibt für mich persönliche eine zu große Darstellung. 
Windows an sich übernimmt die unterschiedlichen Skalierungen direkt, warnt jedoch davor, dass Anwendungen erst nach einem Ab- und Anmelde Vorgang eine korrekte Darstellung bieten. Dies ist auch in der Tat wahr. Wechselt man die Skalierung, waren z.B. bei Mozilla Firefox oder auch bei Microsoft Outlook 2016 unscharfe Schriften zu erkennen. Nach dem empfohlenen Ab- und Anmelden war die Darstellung jedoch korrekt. Je nach Anwendung kann es dann jedoch noch immer zu einer zu kleinen Darstellung kommen - insbesondere bei Programmen, die schon längere Zeit kein Update mehr erhalten haben. Als Beispiel möchte ich an dieser Stelle TexnicCenter als LaTex Editor anführen. Die Bedienelemente skalieren zwar, jedoch ist die angezeigte Schrift unskaliert und damit viel zu klein. Dem Problem kann nur teilweise zu einer Lösung verholfen werden: den Fließtext im Editor-Bereich kann man mit einer größeren Schriftart-Größe einstellen. Den angezeigten Text im Gliederungs-Bereich hingegen kann man nicht anpassen und somit muss man der kleinen Darstellung leben oder eben auf einen modernen Editor umsteigen, der mit hohen Auflösungen besser zurecht kommt. 
Besonders praktisch ist unter Windows die Möglichkeit, dass jedem Display eine eigene Skalierung zugeordnet werden kann. Dies erleichtert den Multi-Monitor-Betrieb ungemein, insbesondere wenn eine solch starke Divergenz in Sachen Displaygröße und Auflösung besteht. Durch die separate Einstellungsmöglichkeit kann jedes Display optimal auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach erfolgter Inbetriebnahme wurde ein Blick ins On-Screen Menü gewagt. Durch Drücken des Joysticks direkt unterhalb des LG-Logos am Monitor (Joystick eindrücken, nach hinten oder nach vorne ziehen) erscheint das Menü. Von dort kann direkt der Monitor ausgeschaltet (ein dedizierter Ein/Aus Knopf existiert nicht), die Eingangsquelle gewählt und der Game Modus durchgeschaltet werden. Alternativ kann der Monitor auch durch ein langes eindrücken oder durch ein Doppelklick des Joysticks ausgeschaltet werden. Beim Klicken nach links und rechts kann die Lautstärke des durchgeschleiften Audiosignals gesteuert werden. Entgegen der drei bisher genannten Optionen, befinden sich hinter der vierten Funktion "Menu" noch weitere Einstellungen. Hier befinden sich sämtliche Einstellungen wie Helligkeit, Kontrast, Lautstärke, Aspektverhältnis der Darstellung, Schärfe, etc. Weiterhin findet man ein weiteres Submenü namens "Game Adjust". Hier kann die Reaktionszeit bzw. Overdrive des Displays angepasst werden. Zudem kann hier AMDs Freesync aktiviert und auch der so genannte Black Stabilizer angepasst werden. Auf dessen Funktion wird an späterer Stelle nochmals separat eingegangen. Im Untermenü "Color Adjust" finden sich alle nötigen Optionen um die Farbdarstellung und den Gammawert anzupassen. Im Untermenü "General" befinden sich die allgemeinen Einstellungen (Sprache, Power LED an/aus, Energiesparoptionen). 
Neben den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Monitor selbst, wird von LG noch die Software "OnSceen Control" beigelegt bzw. kann von der Webseite heruntergeladen werden. Die meisten Funktionen des Displays können hier wieder gefunden werden und bequem mit der Maus eingestellt werden. Jedoch bietet diese Variante noch Verbesserungspotential. Zunächst einmal ist es unverständlich, dass eine solch simple und überschaubare Software 108 MB Downloadgröße benötigt. Man sollte annehmen, dass dies auch kompakter funktionieren sollte. Des Weiteren lässt die Umsetzung der Einstellungs-Durchführung zu wünschen übrig: die Slider für die Helligkeit und für den Kontrast haben keine zusätzliche Anzeige für den aktuell eingestellten Wert. Möchte man also zum Beispiel Einstellungen an Hand einer Bildschirmkalibration durchführen, geschieht dies in diesem Programm nur im Blindflug - oder man bemüht sich eben doch ins normale On-Screen Menü. Des Weiteren bietet das Programm noch diverse Möglichkeiten einen Split-Screen Modus bzw. einen Multi-Monitor-Betrieb mit nur einem Monitor zu emulieren. Bis zu 4 virtuelle Displays können so in unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen auf dem 27UD58-B dargestellt werden. Alternativ wird auch ein Picture-in-Picutre Modus geboten. Zum Übernehmen der Einstellungen ist jedoch ein Neustart notwendig, was ein kurzes Ausprobieren der unterschiedlichen Settings etwas umständlich macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Monitor bietet wie oben beschrieben einen 3.5 mm Klinkeanschluss auf der Rückseite. Da keine Lautsprecher verbaut sind, handelt es sich hierbei um einen Audio-Ausgang, an welchen Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer angeschlossen werden können. Dies erschien für mich praktisch, da dann das Köpfhörerkabel nicht mehr unaufgeräumt und unkontrolliert umher hängt (mein Tower steht unter dem Tisch und der Köpfhörer ist am Frontpanel angeschlossen). Unter der Annahme, dass das Audiosignal über den Displayport an den Monitor durchgeschleift wird, sollte dies auch möglich sein. Leider ließ sich jedoch kein Audiosignal über diesen Weg routen. Der Monitor wird unter der Windows Soundausgabe nicht als Wiedergabegerät erkannt. Dies ändert sich auch nicht nach der Installation der von LG angebotenen Display Treiber. Ein Blick in das Handbuch hilft an dieser Stelle auch nicht weiter. Dort ist zwar vermerkt, dass das Durchschleifen des Audiosignals nur dann funktioniert, wenn die DisplayPort Version (in dem Fall von der Grafikkarte) stimmt, jedoch ging ich davon aus, dass die AMD RX480 dazu in der Lage sein sollte. Unterm Strich war über diesen Weg kein Audiosignal dem Kopfhörer zu entlocken.


----------



## blalaber (2. August 2017)

*6. Darstellungsqualität
*Die Darstellung an sich lässt für mich keine Wünsche offen. Die 250 cd/m² reichen vollkommen aus, auch wenn viel Sonnenlicht von außen in den Raum gelangt. Die Kontraste auf den betrachteten Inhalten sehen kräftig aus und die Farbdarstellung ist sehr lebendig, wirkt jedoch nicht übersättigt. Unter den Standardeinstellungen wirkt das Bild etwas zu kalt, sodass ich in den Farbeinstellungen im OSD Menü ein etwas wärmeres Bild einstellte. Die Schärfe des Displays steht in keinem Vergleich zu den beiden anderen Monitoren. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an das angenehme Bild, sodass die Darstellung auf den beiden Konkurrenten direkt grob und unscharf erscheint. Auf den ersten Blick ist das Display beeindruckend und zu 100% überzeugend! 
Besonders beeindruckend finde ich auch die nutzbare Arbeitsfläche - abhängig vom eingestellten Skalierungsfaktor. Selbst mit einem Faktor von 150% sind deutlich mehr Bildinhalte darstellbar als auf den beiden Konkurrenten. Besonders praktisch ist das beim Arbeiten mit Excel. Hier bleibt dem Finger zum Scrollen viel Arbeit erspart. Auch in Word kann man von der großen Nutzfläche profitieren. Mit FullHD und 22" erschien mir die Darstellung von zwei Seiten nebeneinander nicht praktikabel: Der Text war in der Regel zu klein und zu unscharf. Auf dem 4k-Monitor hingegen ist das kein Problem. Inhalte, die ich früher auf zwei Monitoren dargestellt habe, kann ich jetzt problemlos auf einem betrachten und nutzen.


_6.1. Bildbetrachtung auf 4k-Auflösung
_Ein Punkt, der mich schon lange gestört hatte, war die Tatsache, dass man mit digitalen Kameras heutzutage Bilder mit Auflösungen bis zu über 20 Megapixel aufnimmt, sie jedoch dann an einem Display anschaut, welches nur knapp 2 Megapixel darstellen kann. Ohne digital zu zoomen, gehen viele Details verloren. Auf dem 4k-Monitor hingegen können nun ca. 8 Megapixel direkt dargestellt werden. Das entspricht selbstverständlich noch nicht dem, was aktuelle Bildsensoren aufnehmen können, jedoch stellt dies eine deutliche Verbesserung dar. Auf den betrachteten Bildern lassen sich deutlich mehr Details erkennen und lassen Bilder, die auf einem FullHD-Monitor ohne Zoom scharf und fokussiert erschienen, in einem neuen Licht erblicken. Hin und wieder kam ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass das Bildmaterial nicht ausreichen scharf war und mir dies am FullHD Monitor nicht aufgefallen war. 


_6.2. 4k Video Wiedergabe
_Zum Testen der Videowiedergabe in 4k-Auflösung wurden frei verfügbare Videos auf YouTube verwendet. Das Betrachten von solchem Videomaterial ist schlicht weg atemberaubend (3840x2160 Pixel, 30 Hz, ca. 70 Mbps Datendurchsatz). Der erlebte Detailgrad, insbesondere von z.B. Naturaufnahmen ist überwältigend. Das Zusammenspiel aus Displaygröße, Auflösung und Betrachtungsabstand schafft eine Immersion, wie ich sie bisher noch nicht am PC erlebt hatte. Man kann sich nur wünschen, dass 4k-Videomaterial schnell Einzug in die heimischen Wohn- bzw. Multimediazimmer einhält. 
Neben diesem subjektiven Eindruck, möchte ich auch noch einen Eindruck von hinter den Kulissen geben. So schön das 4k-Material auch aussieht – es Bedarf natürlich auch entsprechenden Rahmenbedingungen. Einen Internetanschluss mit einer Bandbreite von mindestens 32 Mbit (besser > 50 Mbit) sollte man voraussetzen, damit man sich nicht wieder 10 Jahre zurückversetzt fühlt und lange Buffer-Zeiten ertragen muss. Die Datenrate ist selbstverständlich bei solchem Material extrem hoch. Des Weiteren kommt die Hardware auch ins Schwitzen. Beim Abspielen der Videos im Fullscreen Modus attestiert der Taskmanager mit einer CPU Auslastung von 30% bis teilweise 50% eine gewisse Herausforderung für den betagten Core i5 2500k. Des Weiteren erscheint das Zusammenspiel aus Hardware & Treiber, 4k Video, HTML5-basiertes YouTube und Mozilla Firefox nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein. Wird ein 4k Video ohne Fullscreen-Darstellung gestartet, ist die Darstellung entsprechend der Vorstellung: Flüssig, aber eben zu klein. Wechselt man in den Fullscreen Modus für die volle Immersion, hat man jedoch mit Rucklern zu kämpfen, obwohl die Bandbreite ausreichend ist und die CPU Last nicht zu hoch ist. Nach kurzer Recherche stieß ich auf die Empfehlung die Hardware Beschleunigung in den Firefox Optionen auszuschalten. Dies schaffte in der Tat eine Besserung und die Videowiedergabe war deutlich flüssiger, jedoch nicht einwandfrei. Offensichtlich liegt dies am Firefox Browser, da mit Googles Chrome bei verglelichbarer CPU Auslastung eine absolut flüssige Wiedergabe möglich ist und keinerlei Probleme auftreten.


_6.3. Blickwinkel Stabilität:
_Abhängig von der verwendeten Panel-Technologie stellen sich bekannter Weise unterschiedliche Blickwinkelstabilitäten ein. Für einen direkten Vergleich der drei Monitore wurden dazu Bilder aus unterschiedlichen Winkeln vom Display geschossen (Frontal, ca. 60° zum Lot von links, rechts und oben). Generell fällt das Ergebnis bei allen Displays gemischt aus. Der W2243T macht trotz seines TN-Panels immer noch eine recht gute Figur, denn erwartungsgemäß sollte die Blickwinkelstabilität hier auf Grund des TN-Panels am schlechtesten ausfallen, auch wenn sie laut Datenblatt mit 170°/176° angegeben ist. Dennoch sind bereits unter kleineren Blickwinkeln starke Farb- und Kontrastmodulationen erkennbar. In vertikaler Richtung sind die Farben noch in Ordnung, jedoch ist der Kontrast schon deutlich schlechter. In horizontaler Richtung hingegen sind starke Kontrast- und Farbverfälschung sichtbar. Der Effekt ist bereits so stark ausgeprägt, dass dies im alltäglichen Gebrauch auffällt. Der Belinea Monitor schneidet in dieser Disziplin deutlich besser ab (Blickwinkelstabilität laut Datenblatt 178°/178°). Unter den betrachteten Orientierung sind optische Verfälschungen nur geringfügig zu erkennen. Die Farben erschienen im Vergleich zur frontalen Betrachtung etwas satter und der Kontrast und die Schwarzwerte etwas schwacher. Beim 27UD58-B sieht das Bild noch etwas besser aus. Die Blickwinkelstabilität ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. Die Farbdarstellung ist unter schräger Betrachtung quasi unverfälscht. Bei genauerer Betrachtung erkennt man hingegen erste Anzeichen von Kontrastverfälschungen (graue Bereiche oben am Rand weisen einen Gradienten auf), jedoch fallen diese so marginal aus, dass das im Alltag nicht auffällt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_6.4. Panelausleuchtung: _
Bei der Betrachtung der Ausleuchtungshomogenität kann ein sehr divergierendes Ergebnis zwischen den einzelnen Panels festgestellt werden. Zur Bewertung wurden hierfür Bilder mit einer Langzeitbelichtung von 10 s (Stativmontage) aufgenommen. Der W2243T zeigt ein an sich recht homogenes Bild. Jedoch können am oberen und unteren Rand deutlich aufgehellte Bereiche festgestellt werden (vermutlich sind hier entlang der langen Displaykante die Kaltlichtkathoden montiert). In der Tat fallen diese im Alltag häufiger störend auf, da insbesondere beim Betrachten von Videos und Filmen, die nicht im 16:9 Format vorliegen, die füllenden schwarzen Balken am oberen und unteren Rand genau in die kritische Zone fallen und die inhomogene Ausleuchtung somit deutlich wahrgenommen wird. Beim Belinea mit MVA Panel und ebenfalls Kaltlichtkathoden als Hintergrundbeleuchtung sieht die Ausleuchtung deutlich besser aus. Über die Displayfläche ergibt sich ein sehr homogenes Bild und somit auch keinerlei Beeinträchtigung im alltäglichen Gebrauch. Die auf dem Bild erkennbaren Helligkeitsschwankungen sind im Alltag zu keiner Zeit sichtbar. Der Schwarzwert erscheint angenehm satt. Beim 27UD58-B mit IPS Panel und LED Backlight ergibt sich die Ausleuchtung als recht inhomogen. Insbesondere in den oberen Ecken sind sehr starke Lichthöfe zu erkennen. Des Weiteren fällt auf, dass der Schwarzwert an sich nicht so satt erscheint wie bei den beiden Konkurrenten. Im Alltag spiegeln sich beide Punkte als unterschiedlich gravierend: Die Ausleuchtungs-Inhomogenität ist tatsächlich nur selten zu erkennen. Vermutlich liegt dies im Vergleich zum W2243T an den deutlich kleineren Gradienten, sodass der Helligkeitsverlauf nicht signifikant auffällt. Die helleren Schwarztöne können in unterschiedlichen Szenarien hingegen auffällig werden. Insbesondere wenn man z.B. ein Hintergrundbild, allgemein Bilder oder Videos mit hohem Schwarzanteil betrachtet, ist dies der Fall. In solchen Szenarien sind dann auch die Lichthöfe erkennbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_6.5. Bildschärfe

_
Bei der Betrachtung der Testbilder im Hinblick auf die Darstellungsschärfe kann der 27UD58-B selbstverständlich seine Stärken mehr als ausspielen, wie es die unter identischen Bedingungen aufgenommen Bilder unterstreichen. Beim 27UD58-B sind die radialen schwarz-weiß Übergänge bis zum inneren Kreismuster klar aufgelöst und eine Treppenbildung ist kaum zu sehen - eher gerät die Digitalkamera an ihre Limitierungen. Auf dem W2243T sieht die Sachlage schon etwas gröber aus. Einzelne Pixel und Treppenstufen werden erkennbar. Die radialen schwarz-weiß Übergänge sind gerade noch aufgelöst. Beim Belinea Monitor verschlimmert sich das Bild erwartungsgemäß noch weiter. Zu den immer stärker auftretenden Pixeln und Treppenstufen ist zudem noch ein deutliches Moiré Muster sichtbar. Die schwarz-weiß Übergänge sind kaum noch aufgelöst und verschwimmen zunehmend in den interpolierten Grautönen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_6.6. Nicht-native Auflösungen
_Als weiteren Test der Darstellungsqualität wird dasselbe Testbild im Betrieb mit unterschiedlich eingestellter Displayauflösung betrachtet und abermals mit der Digitalkamera festgehalten. Selbstverständlich ist die Darstellungsqualität in der nativen Auflösung 3840x2160 am besten. Im Betrieb mit 2560x1440 Pixel ist die Darstellung noch immer sehr scharf und detailliert. Auf dem Bild ist es nicht einwandfrei sichtbar, jedoch ist ein leichter Schärfeverlust auf Grund der Interpolation sichtbar. Mit der Auflösung 1920x1080 Pixel wird die Darstellung zunehmend gröber. Die Interpolation gelingt dem Panel zwar durchaus scharf, jedoch ist sichtbar werden von Treppenstufen unausweichlich. Im Betrieb mit 1280x720 Pixeln verstärkt sich die Treppenstufenbildung weiter und wird zudem von einer stärkeren Unschärfe begleitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_6.7. Response Time_
5 ms Reaktionszeit - für viele ambitionierte Spieler ist das zu langsam. Häufig werden an dieser Stelle Reaktionszeiten von 1 ms oder Bildwiederholraten von 144 Hz gefordert. Gemäß meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung konnte ich mit den hier gebotetenen 60 Hz und 5 ms Reaktionszeit keine Einschränkungen durch Schlierenbildung feststellen. Im direkten Vergleich zum W2243T kann ich auch keinen für mein Auge messbaren Unterschied feststellen, obwohl dort die Reaktionszeit um Faktor 2.5 kleiner ist.


Im OSD Menü des Monitors kann die Response Time - also im Prinzip der Overdrive Modus angepasst werden um die Schaltzeit der Pixel zu verkürzen. Mögliche Optionen sind hier off, low, middle und high. Subjektiv konnte ich keinen Unterschied zwischen off, low und middle feststellen. Schlieren oder ähnliches sind bei keiner der Einstellung sichtbar. Die Einstellung high sollte jedoch vermieden werden, da hier das Bild bereits beginnt unruhig zu werden. Auf Grund des scharfen umschalten der Pixelhelligkeit und dem damit einhergehenden Überschwinger ist an scharfen Kanten ein unruhiges und unschönes Farbflimmern zu erkennen. 


*7. Gaming*
Auch im Spielbetrieb macht der 27UD58-B eine sehr gute Figur. Im folgenden möchte ich hauptsächlich auf die Erfahrungen mit Battlefield 1 als Testsubjekt teilen. Dieses Spiel finde ich als durchaus geeignet, da es meine Hardware an ihr Limit bringt und zudem auch optisch eine Augenweide ist. Mit meiner Hardware konnte ich bisher mit FullHD Auflösung mit maximalen Details spielen. Mit aktiviertem V-Sync wurden dabei mit Ausnahme auf intensive Szenen durchweg mehr als 60 FPS erzielt (ohne V-Sync 65-99 FPS, 85 FPS durchschnittlich). Einbrüche waren dann zu verzeichnen, wenn die Szene sehr CPU-lastig wurde, da sich mein System mit dem etwas schwachen Core i5 2500k stets im CPU-Limit befand. Mit dem 27UD58-B wurde das Spiel selbstverständlich auf volle 4k-Auflösung umgestellt, womit sich eine völlig neue Situation bot. Das CPU Limit war aufgehoben und nun ist es die Grafikkarte, die die generierte Framerate limitiert. Mit den immer noch aktivierten Ultra-Details liegt es jedoch nicht am verfügbaren VRAM (ca. 4.5 GB von 8 GB belegt), sondern daran, dass die enorme Anzahl an Pixel nicht aufs Display gebracht werden kann. Somit bewegt sich die Framerate in einem unbefriedigenden Bereich von 29-41 FPS (durchschnittlich 35.5 FPS). Die Framerate soll wieder in einen spielbaren Bereich erhöht werden. Unter der Premisse die Ultra-Detail Einstellung beizubehalten, wurde zunächst der Einfluss durch das TAA Multisampling getestet - jedoch zeigte sich hier kein Einfluss auf die Framerate. TAA wurde darauf hin wieder aktiviert, da ohne Multisampling das Bild der hohen Auflösung zwar gestochen scharf ist, jedoch unruhig erschien. In der Tat konnte die Framerate nur erhöht werden, indem die Displayauflösung reduziert wurde. Mit 2560x1440 Pixel bewegte man sich bereits wieder im gut spielbaren Bereich mit Frameraten zwischen 46-68 FPS (durchschnittlich 60.1 FPS) und einem leicht weniger scharfen Bild. Einerseits ist das ausreichend für ein vernünftiges Spiel. Andererseits kann in dieser FPS-Range ein Eindruck von AMDs Freesync gesammelt werden, indem Freesync im Treiber aktiviert wird (AMD Radeon Settings -> Display -> AMD Freesync ON). Ohne weitere Einstellungen funktioniert das dann auch schon einwandfrei. Selbst in dem Bereich mit sehr niedrigen Frameraten gelingt die Synchronisation einwandfrei. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt ist Bildschirm-Tearing sichtbar. Unterm Strich ist dies durchaus positiv hervorzuheben: Mit kompatiblen Hardware-Elementen ist Freesync mit wenigen Mausklicks aktiviert und bereitet keinerlei Probleme - super! Das aktivierte Freesync kann schließlich auch im OSD Menü oder im OnScreen Control kontrolliert werden. Mit einer noch kleineren Auflösung von 1920x1080 war selbstverständlich eine identische Bildrate wie mit dem alten Monitor erzielbar. Damit einhergehend war jedoch auch grobes Bild zu sehen, da nun gleich viele Pixel wie früher auf einer größeren Fläche dargestellt werden. Die Lösung dieses Frameraten- und Darstellungproblems bot mir das Spiel selbst: Als Ausgabeauflösung wurde 3840x2160 Pixel eingestellt, was im gewünschten gestochen scharf Bild resultiert. Um die Framerate zu erhöhen wurde jedoch die Engine-interne Auflösung auf 75% reduziert. Damit berechnet die Spiele-Engine tatsächlich weniger Pixel, als letztendlich auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben werden. Mit dieser Einstellung ist jedoch nur ein leichter Einfluss auf die subjektive Bildschärfe zu sehen, sodass das visuelle Ergebnis überzeugte und die Framerate auch stimmte (46-82 FPS, durchschnittlich 59.3 FPS). Ein Blick auf die Frametimes zeigt auch, dass die Framerate sehr stabil auf dem Monitor dargestellt wird. Innerhalb des Tests zeigten sich keine FPS-Einbrüche im gewählten Setting und mit den gewählten Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Weiterhin wurde der so genannte BlackStabilizer getestet. Diese Funktion wird damit beschrieben, dass dunkle Bereiche auf dem Monitor aufgehellt dargestellt werden. Im OSD und im OnScreen Control können hier Werte zwischen 0-100 eingestellt werden und der Effekt zeigt sich auch sogleich: wie beschrieben werden dunklere Bereiche je nach Einstellung deutlich heller dargestellt, ohne jedoch andere Bereiche auf dem Monitor anders erscheinen zu lassen. Die Funktion beschränkt sich tatsächlich auf die Bereiche, wo die Funktion auch Sinn ergibt. Weiterhin funktioniert die Funktion unabhängig vom Bildinhalt. Egal ob man im Windowsbetrieb ist oder sich gerade in einem Spiel befindet - der BlackStabilizer erledigt seinen Dienst. An dieser Stelle muss auch erwähnt sei, dass dies je nach Spiel und Spielsituation Vorteile schaffen kann, die das Spiel selbst und etwaige Anti-Cheat Maßnahmen nicht bemerken.

Des Weiteren bietet der LG 27UD58-B den so genannten DAS Mode. Dieser soll für ein besonders kurzen Input-Lag sorgen. In meiner Konfiguration ist dieser Modus aktiviert. Abgesehen davon, dass ich keinen visuellen Grund erkenne, den Modus besser zu aktivieren, ist auch kein Unterschied in Sachen Input lag festzustellen. Von dem her fällt das Fazit hier einfach aus: DAS Mode aktivieren.


*8. Linux / Ubuntu*
Ohne an dieser Stelle detailliert diverse Linuxdistributionen oder Anwendungen zu testen wurde für einen kurzen Test die weit verbreitete Distribution Ubuntu 17.04 kurzerhand von einem USB Stick gebootet. Ohne weiteren Einstellungen vornehmen zu müssen, wurde der 27UD58-B korrekt in seiner nativen Auflösung angesteuert. Ubuntu bemerkt an dieser Stelle auch den hohen DPI Wert und hat die Darstellung direkt auf einen höheren Skalierungsfaktor voreingestellt. In den Display-Einstellungen lässt sich dieser Wert ähnlich wie unter Windows anpassen, jedoch wird hier ein größerer Skalierungsbereich angeboten. So kann die maximale Skalierung bis auf Faktor 4 erhöht werden, was mit diesem Display in einer deutlich zu großen Darstellung endet. Tatsächlich kann der Skalierungsfaktor auch reduziert werden, was in einer noch kleineren Darstellung endet. Wie bei Windows 10 auch findet sich mit einem Faktor von 1.25 bis 1.5 ein gutes Gleichgewicht zwischen Displaygröße, angebotener Arbeitsfläche und Inhaltsdarstellung. Mozillas Firefox ist unter Ubuntu vorinstalliert. Unter Windows zeigte der Browser die Inhalte entsprechend dem eingestelltem Skalierungswert an. Die Korrelation fällt unter Ubuntu etwas anders aus. Wie an Hand der Bilder zu erkennen, gibt es verschiedene Skalierungsstufen, die in einer identischen Darstellung im Browser resultieren. Offenbar gibt es hier diverse Schwellwerte, die die Skalierung der Browserdarstellung bestimmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*9. Fazit*
Insgesamt bin ich durchweg vom LG 27UD58-B überzeugt. Die Vorteile der größeren Displayfläche und der wesentlichen höheren Auflösung und Pixeldichte machten mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer, die beiden anderen Monitore beiseite zu stellen. Dem Multi-Monitor Betrieb mit 2 Displays trauere ich nicht hinterher. Windows 10 bietet ausreichend Funktionalität um die große nutzbare Fläche auch sinnvoll und produktiv nutzen zu können. 
Die Bildqualität überzeugt mich zumindest zu 90%. Die Schärfe des Displays begeistert mich. Helligkeit, Kontrast und Farbdarstellung lassen keine Wünsche offen. Der einzig störende Punkt ist die inhomogene Hintergrundbeleuchtung und das daraus resultierende Backlightbleeding - je nach Bildschirminhalt fällt das mal mehr mal weniger auf. 
Für mich ist der Monitor auch uneingeschränkt zum Spielen geeignet. Mit entsprechender Hardware ist die 4k-Auflösung im Spiel eine Augenweide. Die Schaltzeit von 5 ms bereitet mir persönlich keinen Kummer. Positiv ist auch die Freesync Funktionalität hervorzuheben, welche anstandslos ihren Dienst erfüllt. Die Monitor-eigenen Zusatzfunktionen könnten divergieren: einen positiven Effekt des DAS Mode konnte ich nicht feststellen - einen negativen jedoch auch nicht. Der BlackStabilizer hingegenen funktioniert ausgesprochen gut und könnte in der Tat auch schon als unfairen Hardware-Vorteil ausgelegt werden.

Das Fazit für mich ist eindeutig: den LG 27UD58-B möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Beim testen war schnell klar, dass ich gerne auf den Multimonitor-Betrieb verzichten kann, da der 27" 4k Monitor sämtliche Bedürfnisse erfüllt. Somit wandern die beiden Altgeräte nun Richtung Kellerraum.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. August 2017)

Pueh :O Top Review (Y)


----------



## Autorocker (4. August 2017)

Dem Test kann ich nur zustimmen. Selbst ohne Freesync kann ich keinen Inputlag spüren (bin allerdings auch kein Hardcore FPS-Zocker).  Das mit der Ausleuchtung kann ich allerdings nicht so ganz bestätigen. Da sieht man höchstens wenn es ganz dunkel ist etwas. Jedoch hat man am Tag immer leichte Reflektionen welche Backlight-Bleeding überdecken, wodurch das Bild immer gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet wirkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für das Review, es hilft bei der Kaufauswahl!


----------



## USAFALKE (16. März 2018)

Sehr guter Review, 
sry wenn ich das noch mal raus hole. Mein Cousin möchte sich gerne diese Monitor kaufen, aber er hat nur ein GTX 1050Ti also nur auf Full HD. Meine Frage ist Downgrade die Auflösung hoch auf 4k oder wird er komplett auf FHD sichbar sein?


----------



## defender197899 (16. März 2018)

Ich habe den Monitor über ein halbes Jahr  mit ner RX 470 betrieben  und  damit  wars gut  aber ne 1050 ti  schafft kein 1440p .


----------

